# For those of you that likes NET's



## gertvanjoe (28/3/16)

http://www.carolinaxtract.com/#!pro...atural-tobacco-extract-for-e-juice-flavor,-1l


----------



## DarkSide (28/3/16)

Thanks, read the info but am confused at the _English _wording and the reference to "stuff"; "_This stuff is most lab clean we have ever had tested. We're getting nic that was sitting in the tobacco leaf one week fresh and it never has turned on us. It is smooth clean fresh stuff."_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (28/3/16)

Dont know where you read that . Its not on the site I am viewing

Sent from Mars


----------



## DarkSide (28/3/16)

http://www.carolinaxtract.com/


----------



## blujeenz (28/3/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> Dont know where you read that . Its not on the site I am viewing
> 
> Sent from Mars


Main page, its a comment from an American with poor grammar skills.


----------



## gertvanjoe (28/3/16)




----------



## DarkSide (28/3/16)

blujeenz said:


> Main page, its a comment from an American with poor grammar skills.
> 
> View attachment 49484


Probably why name was "Withheld"


----------



## gertvanjoe (28/3/16)

ah I see it now


----------



## gertvanjoe (28/3/16)

One day I'm going to name my kid that 

Or I'll name my racehorse "My face baby" *sniggers*


----------



## Waine (28/3/16)

I made NET from good pipe tobacco. To be honest, I think it's an acquired taste. I did it relatively correctly. I'm not sure I actually like it. So I have mixed some of it 50 50 with bought juice. This makes it relatively tolerable on a dripper. 

But no Nicky hey? My NET, both with alcohol extraction and with just heat is virtually nic free according to my brain receptors. I have 3 bottles cold brewing for 3 months. Let's see those results.

BTW. All VG. Based.....

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

